# Embudo station



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

My latest project is the station at Embudo, NM. It is a small (24 X 33 foot) building located between Taos and Espanola on the "Chile Line", a branch of the of the Denver and Rio Grande RR which ran from Chama NM to Santa Fe. The station is mostly interesting because the station master apparently had lots of time on his hands and over the years covered all the walls with rocks. The building is still standing, has been added on to, and is now a residence. The "Friends of the Cumbres and Toltec" have a bunch of pictures on their website of the station as it appeared over the years. My wife and I also visited there and took measurements and pictures of the building as it now appears.

I started the model as a demonstration subject for a clinic I did on building with foam board and casting parts with resin. The windows and doors are all scratch built since there are not enough of any one style to make it worth casting any. However I did cast the 18 roof brackets. The foam board walls will be covered with pebbles glued in place with grey caulking to simulate mortar. MLS is currently not allowing me to post photos to my web space. When I try to upload photos it comes back with a message "web page not available, web site under maintenance". Whenever I can again upload photos I will continue this thread and add photos.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

The Embudo station is a very distinctive and unique structure on the unique Chili line. Always wanted to build one in my HO days but the rock walls was a challenge. Did you do any F scale drawings of the station? Will be watching your progress with interest.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

hunteman, I did a couple of very basic drawings just to figure out the size and shape of things. I spent 16 years as a draftsman and hate drawing! Let know if you would like the drawings I made. For the rock I used various sizes of pebbles. Most of the wall is covered with "pea gravel" of which I bought a 25 pound sack for 2 bucks. I screen it with a 1/4 inch mesh to get out the really fine stuff. I picked up a bunch of nice round rocks about 1/2 to 3/4 inch from the landscaping around a local parking lot. Also I picked up a couple pockets full of 1/2 to 3/4 inch angular rocks on a walk around my area. All the rocks are washed to remove any dirt before proceeding. The larger rocks are arranged along the base of each wall and the pea gravel covers the rest of the wall. Before adding the rock to the building I turn it on its side so I have a horizontal surface to work on. Working an area of 3 to 4 square inches I cover the foam wall with grey caulk about 1/16 inch thick and then press the stones into place. The larger pieces I place one at a time, the small stuff I just drop a handful on the caulk and press it into the caulk. Then I remove any loose pebbles and fill any remaining spaces with individual pieces. It really goes quite fast. 

I see on the "Test and Bugs" forum that I am not the only one that is having trouble posting photos. Until that is fixed you will have to use your imagination.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The Embudo station is a unique structure. I've admired it for many years, since 1965, as I have driven up and down the gorge on our way to and from Taos. Keep us up to date on your progress. Chuck PS I can't think of a more appropriate thread on which I got promoted to CONDUCTOR.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

congratulations Chuck! Do you live in NM? I just tried to enter a photo by copying and pasting. That doesn't work either. I hope this gets fixed pretty soon.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, no. I live in Virginia with a three month trip to Sun City, Arizona. We drive out and back. When we can we swing through Taos on the way to Denver to visit my son. When we lived in Denver we spent a lot of vacation time in northern New Mexico. Chuck. Yesterday I tried to post a picture to my first class space and got an error message. So far that's the only problem I've had with the transition. I need to be able to post pictures. That's a good way to help beginners.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I would like any of the drawings you can share. We are trying to create a bit of northern NM NG in western NC to remind us of the many years we spent in northern NM. Looking forward to the pictures and progress. Thanks


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Hunteman, where are you in WNC?

Doc


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Winn-










May I suggest you upload your photos to any photo web site of your choice? I use Picassa web albums.
Then simply go to the photo on the web, right click "copy" and in your reply message on MLS, click paste.
Then I (we) can see your great work!

Regards

Jerry


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I live north of Waynesville, just off Iron Duff road (if you know the area).


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in Hendersonville, not far. Maybe we can get together some time. There are quite a few other garden railroaders in the area from Asheville south to Columbus.

Doc


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I would like to get together sometime after early Jan. Are you a member of the PGRS?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a test
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-s2r9PTj_D5I/UsCs8KaYTzI/AAAAAAAAABE/yiEIHVYZpOA/s512/south-original.gif


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I tried your suggestion and what I get is the above. That link does take you to the photo. I also note that your photo no longer appears, only an oval with a white bar across it. It would seem that MLS is determined to not let us post any photos. I understand that Shad sold MLS to some other outfit and left us high and dry. Maybe we should all just demand our money back and boycott this web site.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Huntman, I tried to send you a message but got a pop-up saying that you only accept messages from friends. If you will send me an Email with your address and email address I will send you my drawings and email my photos. [email protected]


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Winn

I tried a little test, I deleted the photo from the web that I had posted above to see what happened, as you can see you need to leave the photo where it is in order for it to appear









I regret you were not successful using the web based photo copy and paste technique. But is works for me, so if you want to email me your photos I would be glad to post them using this process

Regards

Jerry


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Hunteman,

Yes I am a member of PGRS. To avoid derailing this topic further, contact me at [email protected].

Doc


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some photos of the station before and after the rock veneer was applied.

The original station
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-R1NU9Bw_OJE/UsT5OHHcWtI/AAAAAAAAAB4/hBKzjLnnQwg/h120/south-original.gif

The station after the rock was applied.
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3rxAUxV7TfE/UsT5sANz8EI/AAAAAAAAACA/p3J-UWyLImA/h120/north-rock.gif
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Pp5TpntZ2bE/UsT5sCKVYZI/AAAAAAAAACE/JNpFYHJUb9E/h120/south-rock.gif


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Winn- maybe I can post them for you

Original station:










station after rock applied:



















All I did was copy and paste your photo links, and when the photo came up, right clicked "copy" and then pasted them into this reply (not quick reply)
Can't believe I have been to Taos about 10 times and not stoppped to look at this station area

Jerry


----------



## Chili Line (Sep 5, 2010)

A friendly correction to Winn's slip of the pen/keyboard: the Chili Line (aka Chile Line) ran from Antonito, not Chama, to Santa Fe. It passed in front of my house in Santa Fe, where they made a cut and used the fill to span an arroyo with a 10' tall dirt causeway, instead of a proper trestle, 60' long. I've found tie plates, fishplates, bailing wire, glassware and even a Model T tail light along the right-of-way. Much of the grade is still visible along Buckmann Rd., NW of town. My next project, on my line that runs on the causeway, is a model of the terminal in Santa Fe, now occupied by Tomasita's Restaurant. The original structure measures exactly 100' by 25' by 15' tall.
Let's hope the restaurant at Embudo Station, on the banks of the Rio Grande, will re-open some day.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

double post


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Chili Line, You are right of course. I guess being a New Mexican I tend to use the Spanish spelling "chile" rather than the Texas "chili". I was planning to do a model of the D&RG Santa Fe station but maybe I should do something different since you are already planning to do one. The little Santa Fe RR station would be easier but it is not narrow gage. Of course I have already deviated from NG with my Alvarado Hotel. I already have the Dolores station for my Colorado area and would prefer that my New Mexico station would be a different style. The Embudo station will be in my Taos Pueblo area.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I am going to try describing the Embudo station build. I started with my usual 1/2 inch extruded foam core as shown here. 









Then I added a base for the platform which is stuccoed to simulate concrete. Also added windows and the vertical grey strips which are the mounts for the roof braces. They were made from "H" beam with the legs removed on one side.









Jerry you can see that I have figured out how to post my pictures. Turns out that I needed to bring up the individual photo, before I was copying the thumbnail.
Here are the windows and doors. I scratch them as there are not enough of any one to make it worth doing castings.









I did cast the roof brackets as shone here.


















Then I began adding the stone work. Doing a few square inches at a time I used grey caulk as the cement and then pressed the stones into the caulk.









Here photos of the building with all the rock work done.
Front (east side)









Back (west)









North end with fire place. I had to do this from the old photos as it is hidden by the modern addition.









South end.









I installed 3 LED lights inside which will be powered by a 9 volt battery. Now I need to add the roof and roof braces. The roof base will be tempered Masonite with Precision Products shake shingle panels on top. I will post more photos when I'm done.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That is awesome. I've always liked the unique Embudo depot. Looks great.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

terrific Winn, so glad you are posting photos again. 
And once again, a superb build. I can't wait for your next set of progress photos. 
Do you think you might do other nearby structures, such as the water tank? ) 

Jerry


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Matt. Jerry, Thanks for your help in getting the photos posted. In fact I have considered building the water tank. I tried to take some detail pictures of it but when I got within about 100 yards a guy in the house behind came out and started yelling at me to get off his land. I do have some photos that I can use to get something close enough for the kind of modeling I do. The woman in the station wasn't very friendly either but at least she did let us take pictures and measurements. Pagosa Junction is the same way only there it is the Indians that run you off!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Winn

FWIW, I found this in Wiki, seems like a nice view


From this web link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Embudo_Station_2.jpg

and this one



















from the friends of the C&T 

and the station










http://grande.smittyshouse.net/ctsh...ek2005.htm

I clearly love New Mexico and Colorado!

Regards

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm excited to see your progress Winn, inspiring work, as always!! 

What did you use for adhesive, especially between the foam and plastic channels? If I recall correctly, you use Loctite Prograb, have you found anything better? 

Anyway, I need to get back to my 1st foam building, and plan on sheathing the whole thing w/ styrene. But first, I'm setting up for casting the doors and windows, so it's neat to see your casting work. 

Cliff


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, Thanks for the photos of the tank. The first one has something sticking out from the support structure which I cannot identify. It appears in one of my photos also but I could not get close enough to tell what it is. Looks like it may just be a piece of junk. By the way, it looks like the icons on this form are back, maybe we can again post to our photo albums. Haven't tried that yet.
Cliff, 
Thanks for the thumbs up. I have been using the same caulk to glue styrene parts to the foam as I used to glue on the rocks, DAP DynaFlex230. It seems to work well on a lot of materials.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

What an interesting and unusual building!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By placitassteam on 05 Jan 2014 12:29 PM 
DAP DynaFlex230. It seems to work well on a lot of materials.
Thanks Winn. I'm on it like a big dog.

[edit]
Interesting, it's a latex product (vs. silicone), and seems like it needs to be painted or otherwise shielded from UV. Which seems ok to me, it'll be hidden by what's being glued. Have you ever had it loosen up with rain? Main thing, it's a lot cheaper than the stuff I was going to use. So I'll have to give it a whirl.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, Glad you enjoyed the building. Cliff, I have had my buildings outside year around for as much as 5 years with no apparent problems. I like the latex because it cleans up with water and I get pretty messy sometimes!! Once I dries it is very water proof, I use it on our shower.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Winn, I appreciate your testimonial. That settles it, I'm getting some.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been using the Dynaflex 230 for several things over the past 2-3 years, including gluing my artificial plants to the layout. It's paintable but I haven't seen anything about it requiring paint. Since I have never needed to have it exposed and unpainted, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic work. You really captured the look and fell of the station. Is the water tank a standard D&RGW water tank or is it something special for the helper that operated out of Embudo? While doing your research on the station, did you encounter any drawings of the track or the relationships between the station, the water tank, and the turntable? I considering a scene with the station, the tank, and the turntable.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Hunteman:


Here is a track plan for the Embudo station that I found in "CHILI LINE the narrow rail trail to santa fe" by John A. Gjevre. The print is quite small, but maybe you can figure out what is what.










From left to right:

coal bin
water tower
wind mill 
old pump house
?
?
warehouse
Depot
Section house with siding to turntable
bunkhouse



Chuck


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, I have that book, It has another small map that shows the station as it is located on the west bank of the Rio Grande. Hunteman, on the map that Chuck shows the Rio Grande would be in the area of the track that shows above the Embudo area. That track is actually another area, there are a number of small maps all on the same page. There appear to have been 2 or 3 tracks on the west side of the station maybe at different times. The tank is north of the station (maybe a hundred yards) and the turntable is south on a spur as shown. I would say that tank is a standard D&RG tank. Here is a photo of the station south end (looking north) in which you can see just a smidgen of rail in the lower left corner and also the tank to the north. The building on the north no longer exists.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Winn and Chuck: That is what I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Embudo station is completed so here are some photos.



































Taos Pueblo in the back ground.




















That's about where it will be on the RR but I will wait until Spring to install it more permanently.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice. 

Chuck


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck, VERY impressive, that really turned out great. a couple small out buildings with that building design, and build one with the walls mostly fallen in, would look super. 
Like an old abandon structure, 
That design really fits into your layout with your other designs, you have a great modeling eye. 
keep up the good work 
Dennis


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, I think you meant to say Winn. I could only wish to be able to do that. Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Winn 
Another work of art. Very nice, all of your buildings have a special connection to where you live, that is quite unique and very cool. 
Hope to see it if we make it out in the fall 

Jerry


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the complements, Guys. This was a fun little project that went pretty quickly. Dennis, I have thought of adding some ruins but I have a number of other buildings I want to get done. I have considered doing the tank at Embudo. Here is a photo of it. I would make it in better shape as when it was being used as that is the era I try to model.









There several rock buildings around the station mostly in pretty bad condition. Here are a couple of photos of one of them.


















I also considered modeling the old church ruin at Taos pueblo. Here is a photo of that. It would have been a ruin at the time that I model as it was destroyed during the pueblo uprising that drove the Spanish out of NM for about 20 years. When they came back the church was rebuilt but then was destroyed again by American army shelling in the 1800's. I have modeled the new church which replaced it.









New Taos church









Thanks again everybody for your interest and encouragement.


----------

